# my first grow



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 24, 2019)

3rd week of flower, 400wt HPS using foxfarms feed, 7 plants in 2x5 closet. got 3 plants look the same and doing the best 4 ft tall, got 2 similer but only 2 ft tall, then i got 2 thats lil over 4 ft tall, pale and not budding as good and idk why, yes seed from bags and no idea what thay are, any body got any ideas???


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jul 25, 2019)

any body got any ideas why plants in last 2 pics ant budding as good as the otheres????


----------



## SmokeRich211 (Aug 6, 2019)

sir-tokes-alot said:


> any body got any ideas why plants in last 2 pics ant budding as good as the otheres????


Also a beginner, maybe Volcano Buds can help you, who is a great grower.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2019)

Sorry no one has replied, your plant has bugs and nutrition issues. Please take pictures without the light on so we can see the color.  If you don't have an eye loupe, get one a 60 x power is what i use. After you identify your issues we can help. Good luck.  There is no way for us to know a strain by looking.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 6, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> Sorry no one has replied, your plant has bugs and nutrition issues. Please take pictures without the light on so we can see the color.  If you don't have an eye loupe, get one a 60 x power is what i use. After you identify your issues we can help. Good luck.  There is no way for us to know a strain by looking.


delt with the bugs with a light dusting of 7 dust and neem oil.  got them back healthy with ph adjustment, but think might be little root bound to just got my x60 today and love it waiting on a milwaukee ph to arive as ive read the cheap dirt prob one i have ant worth useing ! we in 5th week of flower now and trichromes abound!!  know my yeld gonna suffer from the bug an ph stress thay had but im sure what i do end up with gonna be good!! ive learnd so much and know theres so much more to learn, soon as these are done got some room reworking to do and going to get some good seeds of known genetics for next round, thanks for replying! makes me not feel as alone on here!! ill get some pics without grow light on soon,heres one from 2 weeks ago...


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 7, 2019)

my biggest, best plant, got 2 more just like it just lil smaller but catching up....


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 7, 2019)

my smallest plant but seems to be doing well...


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 7, 2019)

long tall no budding...got 2 of these other not no better!


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sevin powder and NEEM oil?
On plants in bud?
Not a great idea, in my opinion. 
Where's that powder going to go? Yup, into your buds.
Neem oil MAY be linked to CHS, so that's not a great idea either.
I would use a capsicum and water with a little Dawn dish soap to bind it for your bugs it's a lot better than that Sevin crap, especially indoors.
Despite doing just about everything wrong from what I see you're actually going to get some bud out of it, but I would seriously make an effort to wash that powder off, I don't think you really want to smoke that crap.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 8, 2019)

JGVermont1965 said:


> Sevin powder and NEEM oil?
> On plants in bud?
> Not a great idea, in my opinion.
> Where's that powder going to go? Yup, into your buds.
> ...


wont near as much bud on them when i put 7 dust on the dirt around the base of plants and tried to only spray the neem oil on the fan leaves,and have sense sprayed leaves down with water.   no body seemd to wanta respond to my post so i used the search on here and 7 dust and neem was whats most recommended from what i found, got way more time studying here than i do gardening!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 9, 2019)

got my milwaukee ph metter yesterday, soaked it per instructions and calibrated it, checked my water, 5.2 so just to see,..put cheap ground prob meter in water an reading lil above 7!!! thats 2 points or more off!! im sure my plants will do better now with proper ph!!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 10, 2019)

turns out thay wanting more water than ive been giving them! going up on water lil bit each watering till i get some run out the bottom!! bet that help alot to...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 11, 2019)

I really think you have more problems than just bugs.  First, 7 plants is really too many for 10 sq ft of space.  More plants do not mean more bud.  In fact, if you try and squeeze too many plants into too small a space, it usually results in less bud. 

I also think you have nutrients problems.  What Fox Farm products are you feeding them and how much how often?  I have some questions about the accuracy of your pH meter.  I am a master plumber and I have never seen water that is naturally 5.2.  Water that acidic would tend to just eat through copper piping.

While we cannot tell you strain, we can tell you that the tall ones with the skinny leaves are sativa dominant.  They generally start budding later than indicas and take longer.  They can take 12-14 weeks to finish.

Pleasse, please, please do not spray any more poisons on your plants!  And keep a very vigilant eye out for hermies.  I would be for checking the plants very well a couple of times a week.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 11, 2019)

just got a new ph meter, a miwaukee 600 that seems to be favored here!   and yes 5.2 to 5.4 is what my water is ph'ing at,   well water and yes ive had to replace my pipes several times over the years for erosion,  copper lasted 9 years,  pec bout 5 years and it ate up the brass fittings,  trying pvc now see how long it last! i started these plants out side and moved them inside when thay showed sex n started budding and figure i moved the bugs in with them,   treated one time then and ant seen no more leafs ate off of!!   im using the hole foxfarms line and pretty much following there schedule.  plants are not topped and in 3 1/2 gallon pots.    as far as strains i know cant tell other than ether indica domante or sativa domante.   as skinny as thay are room ant a issue now but i do rotate them weekly and spin them every other day and got boxes under the short ones to raise them up to same level as the taller ones!    already got a list of things not to do next go round, only did this bag seed grow to test grow room out and for what i can learn,   next round will be with good seeds.   thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience!   with corrected ph and proper amount of water thay looking lot healthier and buds getting big enuff by the day to notice!  starting week 6 in flower today!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 13, 2019)

week 6, tops filling in and getting frosty!!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 14, 2019)

I am so sorry you used Neem oil.  Your buds will probably taste very bad.  In my opinion Neem oil is not the greatest.  I used it many years ago and never had luck with it. 

When you have crowded plants you are have a higher chance for fungus damage.   Yellow Leaf Spot and Powdery Mildew for example.

With your PH around 5 it could be the roots are not absorbing the nutes you give them. Good cannabis nutrients given with the right amounts will help that.

The leaves on these plants look a little droopy.  over or under watering can so this.  Plastic pots can be hard  to tell if they need water and sometimes do not drain too well.   I am not sure what kind of pots you have.  I use fabric pots like these.

https://www.amazon.com/247Garden-5-...85&qid=1565819999&s=gateway&tag=bestcont06-20
https://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-HG...nt+saucer&qid=1565820747&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-3

Don't get discouraged.  I think you are doing a great job on your first grow.   My first grow was not as good as yours. 

I wish you all the best with this grow and your future grows.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 14, 2019)

water was 5.8 today, not to bad,..ph up to 6.7 plants seem to like it!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 26, 2019)

starting 8th week in flower, not much to add last couple weeks,..it been growing,but nothing spectacular! trech's starting to cloud up on part of them but im waiting on some amber for i change up my routine!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 29, 2019)

patience is killing me!!!!!   half way threw 8th week of flower and as much as i tried to kill them thay still alive and doing well considering many attempted murders!!  thay got trechs all over them and a few getting right cloudy but no amber yet....


----------



## Julie (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks great . I don’t know what I do wrong but my plants aren’t even close to looking like that at 8 weeks


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Aug 30, 2019)

Julie said:


> Looks great . I don’t know what I do wrong but my plants aren’t even close to looking like that at 8 weeks


im in 8th week of flower, bout 18 weeks since seed popped!  what kinda light is that your useing? could be your issue idk....


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 9, 2019)

well,  starting week 10 and still no amber trechs,...feels like a ketchup commercial,...antisapppppppattion,..its making me wait....


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 16, 2019)

what are these banana looking things? are thay them hermi bananas or ????


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 16, 2019)

well here we are starting week 11 of flower! every other day i think i might see a amber trach of 2, then next day it gone,..frosty white frost bit looking trachs all i see...last fed on the 12th, nothing but ph'ed to 6.7 water till the 21st then i reckon ill harvest them less theres a reason to go longer....


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2019)

sir-tokes-alot said:


> what are these banana looking things? are thay them hermi bananas or ????


Those are bananas... yes hermi bananas...

I’d chop if it was my plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2019)

Agreed, those are nanners--you have a hermi.  Like oldfogey, I recommend chopping it now.  You may end up with seeds.  THROW THEM AWAY!  This is the reason that I recommend not growing bagseed.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2019)

If I am not mistaken, light leaks can cause both hermies and delayed ripening so you may want to check your tent. If you can see the lights in your tent when it is closed up in a dark room, your plants are probably seeing light from your room during lights out time. My infernal cats like to use my tent as a rock gym climbing wall and I believe are the reason my plants are taking so long to get amber trichomes. Hope your misery loves company cause I have some misery...


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 17, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> If I am not mistaken, light leaks can cause both hermies and delayed ripening so you may want to check your tent. If you can see the lights in your tent when it is closed up in a dark room, your plants are probably seeing light from your room during lights out time. My infernal cats like to use my tent as a rock gym climbing wall and I believe are the reason my plants are taking so long to get amber trichomes. Hope your misery loves company cause I have some misery...



That’s what happened to my buddy.. light got through into his tent when he was on 12/12 .. guess the tent came with like a clear vent tube and somehow the light penetrated through that and make his 4 plants all hermie.. he didn’t realize the light was going through for a couple days!! :/ ... sorry to hear brother...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thx. I don’t see any naners on my plants yet. I’m going to chop tomorrow anyway. I need to start vegging clones of the plants I am finishing up. Small fry grower here. Would be nice to have a perpetual grow going but I couldn’t see giving away more than I already do.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 17, 2019)

its a closet, not a tent,..and no light leaks, its pitch dark in there! things just popped out last day or so!     yes bag seed,..but local very high end bags, not mexican commercial swag!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 18, 2019)

was hoping it was a fox tail, oh well! wont but a couple and thay had just came about last day or so, nothing looking like seed pods!! its a shame, was gonna clone this lil dude for a sea of green! learning every day! learning threw every mistake!!    cant wait for the next grow, this gardening stuff as addictive as nicotine!!


----------



## Devile (Sep 19, 2019)

You can check if your plants get enough nutrition they need, good luck


----------



## Lesso (Sep 19, 2019)

The seeds in your bag most likely came from a hermie plant. Herm seeds make herm plants. What were the temperatures like in your closet? Lights on and lights off?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 19, 2019)

Lesso has nailed it.  The problem with using seeds from a plant that selfed (hermy seeds) is that the seed are genetically predisposed to hermy.  *They don't need any stress to start popping nanners* and pollinating your crop...as you have found out.  They can and often grow right inside the buds and you might not even see them.  We are kind of thankful for their yellow color--it makes them easier to spot.  You can have this happen even if you did everything right.  It really doesn't matter if the bag was quality smoke or dirt weed, hermy seeds are hermy seeds.  In fact, I'd be more inclined to believe that the seeds in swag were created the old fashioned way as little care is taken to make sure that all males are removed in big guerilla grows. 

Good quality seeds are simply not that expensive, especially when you consider what you get.  When you buy from a reputable breeder, you know what you are getting.  You know what to expect from the strain--the type of high, how big the plant will get, how long it needs to flower, whether it is a heavy feeder or light feeder, etc, etc.  You can get seeds that have the attributes you want.  And then once you have a nice stable strain, you can clone to your heart's content.  I picked up an Indica from a dispensary a while back that I really liked, so went looking for seeds so I could grow it myself.  Sent off the order on Monday--expect the seeds in 7 to 10 days--how convenient is that!

Your plant looks really nice.  You did a great job!  Now get out there and find some great genetics that appeal to you and really kick some @#$.  You won't be sorry.


----------



## Kfweedman420 (Sep 19, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Lesso has nailed it.  The problem with using seeds from a plant that selfed (hermy seeds) is that the seed are genetically predisposed to hermy.  *They don't need any stress to start popping nanners* and pollinating your crop...as you have found out.  They can and often grow right inside the buds and you might not even see them.  We are kind of thankful for their yellow color--it makes them easier to spot.  You can have this happen even if you did everything right.  It really doesn't matter if the bag was quality smoke or dirt weed, hermy seeds are hermy seeds.  In fact, I'd be more inclined to believe that the seeds in swag were created the old fashioned way as little care is taken to make sure that all males are removed in big guerilla grows.
> 
> Good quality seeds are simply not that expensive, especially when you consider what you get.  When you buy from a reputable breeder, you know what you are getting.  You know what to expect from the strain--the type of high, how big the plant will get, how long it needs to flower, whether it is a heavy feeder or light feeder, etc, etc.  You can get seeds that have the attributes you want.  And then once you have a nice stable strain, you can clone to your heart's content.  I picked up an Indica from a dispensary a while back that I really liked, so went looking for seeds so I could grow it myself.  Sent off the order on Monday--expect the seeds in 7 to 10 days--how convenient is that!
> 
> Your plant looks really nice.  You did a great job!  Now get out there and find some great genetics that appeal to you and really kick some @#$.  You won't be sorry.




Do hermies still get you high?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2019)

Yes. Females with bananas do.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 19, 2019)

Lesso said:


> The seeds in your bag most likely came from a hermie plant. Herm seeds make herm plants. What were the temperatures like in your closet? Lights on and lights off?


70 to 80 average,..its got to 85 a few hot days!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 19, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Lesso has nailed it.  The problem with using seeds from a plant that selfed (hermy seeds) is that the seed are genetically predisposed to hermy.  *They don't need any stress to start popping nanners* and pollinating your crop...as you have found out.  They can and often grow right inside the buds and you might not even see them.  We are kind of thankful for their yellow color--it makes them easier to spot.  You can have this happen even if you did everything right.  It really doesn't matter if the bag was quality smoke or dirt weed, hermy seeds are hermy seeds.  In fact, I'd be more inclined to believe that the seeds in swag were created the old fashioned way as little care is taken to make sure that all males are removed in big guerilla grows.
> 
> Good quality seeds are simply not that expensive, especially when you consider what you get.  When you buy from a reputable breeder, you know what you are getting.  You know what to expect from the strain--the type of high, how big the plant will get, how long it needs to flower, whether it is a heavy feeder or light feeder, etc, etc.  You can get seeds that have the attributes you want.  And then once you have a nice stable strain, you can clone to your heart's content.  I picked up an Indica from a dispensary a while back that I really liked, so went looking for seeds so I could grow it myself.  Sent off the order on Monday--expect the seeds in 7 to 10 days--how convenient is that!
> 
> Your plant looks really nice.  You did a great job!  Now get out there and find some great genetics that appeal to you and really kick some @#$.  You won't be sorry.


thats the plan! seems picking and buying seeds is as sketchy as used cars now days!  i want a verity of strands as i get burnt out smoking same bud all the time!  studying on a mother/clone room and what kinda genetics and who to buy from is top of my to do list now, finish up this grow and clean my room and do a few changes before next go round,..with hopes of better day,..not that theres any disappointments in todays bounty!!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 23, 2019)

well cut the other six down an hung them up to dry late saturday night, see if my tobacco farming skills come threw curing this mess out!! ill post back how much weight once i get it all dry!


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Sep 27, 2019)

well ended up with 145 grams, ruffly 5.5 oz's of not great but decent herb!!


----------



## Lesso (Sep 27, 2019)

Great job. Welcome to the only part of marijuana i have ever found addicting..   growing it.


----------

